
Tcl for Web Nerds - omilu
http://philip.greenspun.com/tcl/index.adp
======
fuball63
I have been really fascinated with TCL lately, and I've been working it into
projects as a replacement for shell scripts for writing config files or
automating server setup. I still feel like I should be using python though,
and that I only use TCL as a "novelty". But how can you not like a language
that can be described in 12 rules?
[http://wiki.tcl.tk/10259](http://wiki.tcl.tk/10259)

~~~
Paul_S
I don't know anyone who chooses freely to work with Tcl. It's a curiosity like
brainfuck. Fun to look at and marvel at its simplicity but an absolute horror
to work in.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Tcl forces an event driven approach that seems to be relatively unfamiliar.

------
roryrjb
Recalls an old blog post by antirez:
[http://antirez.com/articoli/tclmisunderstood.html](http://antirez.com/articoli/tclmisunderstood.html)

~~~
fuball63
Thanks for this, I always have time articulating what I like about TCL.

------
mrmondo
wow I haven't heard of TCL for years (excluding TCL/TK of course), I used to
run a large patient management system across a hospital system that was built
on TCL and ran on top of Solaris (5 from memory). While the software itself
was antiquated for the time (2011~) it was pretty solid and fast despite
running on relatively low spec hardware for the number of clients. I remember
the 'upgrade' path was a Windows app that other than providing a more user
friendly interface what was essentially providing the same functionality with
the addition of a mouse curser required a hardware of a factor of something
like at least 40 times the performance to run at a similar scale.

